# Cost of small addition on Long Island???



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Whether or not the price per square foot is reasonable or accurate for the addition you're considering can't be determined on a forum like this. People can tell you what they paid or what they'd charge on average, but square foot costs can vary drastically from one project to another....Especially on a small addition.

New homes can be built for much less than $100/sf in many markets and at lower price points. Additions, and especially ones as small as this, will be considerably more per square foot. You must remember that even though the area is small, the work involved doesn't really change. It still involves all the trades that a large-scale remodel would....And their price has to justify showing up to do the job, even if the work is very minimal.

In the city I work in, it is not uncommon for additions of this scale to exceed $1000/sf (yes, I said $1000). New homes are usually half that price in the same city.


----------

